# Help for authentication of my Beretta 84



## Fabian (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a Beretta 84, but I've always had doubts about its authenticity, for one small detail in the legends that have written:

On the left side of the barrel in a single line it says, "PIETRO BERETTA Gardone V. T. Cal .9 short". Underneath it says, "Made in *Italia* ". All such Berettas I've seen it say "Made in Italy", not ITALIA.

Underneath the barrel, has the number : B 12554 Y

On the right side it says, "Berden Corporation N.Y. - N.Y. - MOD. 84 - PATENTED.

All other features are similar to other Berettas.

Think you have seen something?

I would appreciate your opinion.


----------

